# peerless tecumseh tranny parts



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

I have a peerless 205 024c hydrastatic tranny. Need parts and a parts schematic. Can anyone help??? Tom
How about it Ken the 30 yr tech. You have never failed me yet. Been a year and a half since I had rhetoric with you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well there is always a first time!!

Try this link for an illustration, but be forewarned, there are no internal parts available only external.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=205-205-024C&dn=10VST21205-024C-PE


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Along with what 30yearTech says, Peerless (Tecumseh) deems the trans a sealed,non-serviceable unit. The original MST units in the mid-1990's had some issues, and we replaced a number in the field for Peerless. You can view troubleshooting info. here:

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf

See page 26, right-hand column the PDF page 24 (actual page# 21) & on for help diagnosing it. FYI they use "de-aerated" oil in it, and do not sell it aftermarket.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

I opened it up and found one of the pump hold down caps had sheared a bolt. I could have easily assembled back as it was but just before doing so. , I noticed that the bolt head had sheared one tooth on the driven bevel gear. A shame that parts are not available because these units would be easily repaired. The unit in my 99 Murray 42" wide body has taken a beating all these years and still works great. I love that old mower so much, I wanted to rebuild this one for a spare, but now it is off to the dump.
If you Google in: peerless 205 024C transmission forums, you will see a host of posts where guys have opened them up only to find, in most cases, the hold down saddle bolts broken. That spells manufacturing boo boo and Peerless evidently made the ones still in warranty good and scrambled out of business. They should be embarrassed. Tom


----------

